# Black Desert Online Kauf annulliert



## GEChun (17. Januar 2022)

Guten Tag PCGH Forum,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Black Desert Online Zugang.
Ich habe das Spiel im Sommer 2016 gekauft zum Vollpreis und auch eine Zeitlang gespielt.
Leider habe ich es dann erst mal zur Seite gelegt und mich mit anderen Titeln beschäftigt.

Nun gab es 2019 wohl das Problem das der ehemalige Publisher Kakao Games die Game Vertretung abgegeben hat an Pearl Games.
Hierbei wurden Mails versendet auf die die User reagieren sollten.

Leider sind diese Mails nie bei mir angekommen, kann nur Mutmaßen das sie im Spamordner direkt gelandet sind und danach irgendwann automatisch gelöscht wurden.

Jetzt hat mich vor einem Monat eine Freundin gefragt ob ich mit Ihr nicht noch mal dort spielen will, sagte klar hab das Spiel ja und auch lange nicht mehr genutzt. Versuche mich einzuloggen geht nicht mehr.
Suche in meinen Mails und finde nur noch die Mail dass das nun Peal Games für das Spiel verantwortlich ist aus 2019.

Nun habe ich den Support angeschrieben was man da machen könnte, da ich ja das Spiel auch zum Vollpreis gekauft habe.
Habe sogar noch die Abrechnung dazu von meiner Kreditkarte, auf der eindeutig steht das Kakao Games damals das Geld (knapp 50€) einkassiert hat. Ich kann also nachweisen das ich das Spiel gekauft habe!

Dennoch wird mir von Peal Games der Zugang verweigert, sie verweisen darauf hin das Kakao Games die Daten aus Datenschutzgründen an Peal nicht abtreten durfte und die Daten von Kakao Games 2020 gelöscht wurden. Sie können daher nicht mehr Nachvollziehen das ich das Spiel gekauft habe und mir daher auch kein Game zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich will mal Eure Meinung dazu hören, denn ich bin immer noch der Auffassung das dass so nicht ganz okay ist was die da mit mir machen, da ich ja von meiner Seite bis auf den Tag genau nachweisen kann das der Kauf statt gefunden hat!


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Januar 2022)

Wenn eine neuer Key für 3,90€ zu haben ist, wäre mir das schon zuviel Zeitverschwendung hier überhaupt zu posten.

Meine Meinung: Jetzt nicht nachgeben, Anwaltsteam zusammengestellt und die 50€ zurückholen, gleich noch die Inflation dazurechnen und dann 10 Jahre nicht mehr arbeiten müssen...

Dein Kaufvertrag haste mit Kakao getroffen und nicht Peal. Somit auch keinerlei Anspruch. Den Zeitraum deine Lizenz zu übertragen haste ja nu verpasst.

In dem Zusammenhang sei auch erwähnt, daß dein Thread Titel wohl nur dem Framing dient. Annulliert wurde gar nichts an deinem Kauf. Du hast es lediglich versäumt die erworbene Lizenz eigenständig beim neuen Publisher zu aktivieren und hast sie damit verfallen lassen. Hat schonmal nix mit dem Kauf zu tun. 
Letztlich solltest du dankbar sein, dass dein Datensatz nicht ohne deine Kontrolle durchs Netz geht und an völlig unbekannte Publisher übergeben wird.


----------



## blautemple (17. Januar 2022)

Rechtsberatung ist hier nicht erlaubt. Also entweder zum Anwalt gehen, den Verbraucherschutz einschalten oder in den sauren Apfel beißen. Mehr Möglichkeiten hast du nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Januar 2022)

Dann gib halt keine Rechtsberatung, er hat auch nur um Meinungen gebeten.


----------



## GEChun (17. Januar 2022)

Okay interessant, das habe ich in der Tat versäumt zu suchen das es den Key für 5€ gibt..

Aber anders herum will ich das überhaupt den jetzt nochmal 5€ geben?? 

Und hier geht es nicht darum das jemand einen Anwalt spielen soll nur ganz ehrlich bin ich ein wenig Schockiert das man das Digitale einfach so verwerfen darf ohne Konsequenzen, was denn wenn Valve Pleite geht, ist dann alles was ich auf Steam habe weg?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Januar 2022)

GEChun schrieb:


> Aber anders herum will ich das überhaupt den jetzt nochmal 5€ geben??


Das muss wohl jeder für sich ganz persönlich selbst entscheiden.



GEChun schrieb:


> ...nur ganz ehrlich bin ich ein wenig Schockiert das man das Digitale einfach so verwerfen darf ohne Konsequenzen, was denn *wenn Valve Pleite geht, ist dann alles was ich auf Steam habe weg?*


Na guten Morgen, das dir das nach über 15 Jahren, in denen es Digitalvertrieb bei Videospielen gibt und bald normal ist, jetzt scheinbar auch schon mal gewahr wird.  

Du erwirbst bei digitalen Spielekäufen auf Steam, Origin, uplay, Blizzard, Epic, ect. im Grunde i.d.R. nur eine Nutzungslizenz, genauso wie z.B. auch schon seit jeher bei MMOs (wo du auch nur eine Nutzungslizenz hast solange der Server läuft).

Heißt, würde Steam morgen down gehen hast du keinen rechtlichen Anspruch darauf auf die dort gekauften Titel noch irgendwie zugreifen zu können (Ausnahme ist da z.B. Good old Games).
Auch der Grund warum ich niemals Fan des Digitalgeschäfts bei Videospielen werden werde, aber viel Wahl hat man da ja auch oft nicht mehr außer akzeptieren, oder das spielen sein lassen.


----------



## GEChun (17. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na guten Morgen, das dir das nach über 15 Jahren, in denen es Digitalvertrieb bei Videospielen gibt, jetzt scheinbar auch mal gewahr wird.
> 
> Du erwirbst bei digitalen Spielekäufen auf Steam, Origin, uplay, Blizzard, Epic, ect. im Grunde nur eine Nutzungslizenz, genauso wie z.B. auch schon seit jeher bei MMOs (wo du auch nur eine Nutzungslizenz hast solange der Server läuft).
> 
> ...


Nun gut bin jetzt nicht der der generell positiv gegenüber den Digitalkauf gestimmt ist/war.
Aber ich dachte schon das man durch den Kauf da zumindest bei dem Nachfolger dann das Recht auf erhalt dieser Waren hat.

Und ja wirklich versäumt habe ich es ja nicht wirklich, ich weiß nicht warum die Mails im Spam Ordner gelandet sind... hätte ich es gesehen hätte ich wohl auch eingelenkt... aber mir da den Hanspeter zu zuschreiben - weil ein Algorithmus die Mails bescheiden filtert ist ja auch ein wenig übertrieben... Ich sehe da jedenfalls nicht meine Schuld drin - solange ich diese Mail nicht als Spam selbst deklariert habe... 

Wobei Pearl natürlich auch nicht der beste Name ist um nicht im Spam Ordner zu landen...


----------



## Schori (17. Januar 2022)

Evtl. Gibt es ja noch die Aktion, bei der man nichts zahlen muss wenn man innerhalb einer Woche das Erweckungslevel erreicht hat. So hab ich das Game vor einiger Zeit umsonst bekommen.


----------



## Crujach (17. Januar 2022)

Die beiden Mails, die Ich zu dem Wechsel bei Black Desert Online bekommen habe, sind vom 23.4.21 und 21.5.21 

Uns es ist tatsächlich so, dass man für seinen eigenen Spamordner selber verantwortlich ist.  Sonst müsstest Du aktiv die Mail zurückweisen, im Sinne von "Mailbox existiert nicht, Annahme verweigert"


----------



## GEChun (17. Januar 2022)

Crujach schrieb:


> Die beiden Mails, die Ich zu dem Wechsel bei Black Desert Online bekommen habe, sind vom 23.4.21 und 21.5.21
> 
> Uns es ist tatsächlich so, dass man für seinen eigenen Spamordner selber verantwortlich ist.  Sonst müsstest Du aktiv die Mail zurückweisen, im Sinne von "Mailbox existiert nicht, Annahme verweigert"


Man muss sich das nur mal sinnbildlich anders vorstellen. 
Also du schreibst jedem Unternehmen was dir ne Rechnung stellt das sie auf diese Email zu einem Namenswechsel reagieren müssen, weil du sonst nicht mehr bezahlen kannst.

Ein Unternehmen reagiert nicht auf deine genannte Frisst und antwortet danach mit der Forderung auf ihr Geld, aber
da du all deine Unterlagen verbrannt hast ist es nicht mehr nachvollziehbar das du der Verursacher dieser Rechnung bist. Und daher dürfen Sie ihre Rechnung nicht stellen.

Du zum Unternehmen: "Ja, Entschuldigung für Ihren Spam Ordner sind sie selbst verantwortlich, das rechtfertigt die Forderung jetzt nicht!"


----------



## Crujach (18. Januar 2022)

Was hätte der neue Publisher denn sonst machen sollen, als Dir eine Mail zu schicken? Dir einen Brief per Post schicken? Oder Dich anrufen? geht wohl beides nicht, da Sie vermutlich die Daten nicht haben.

Daher hast Du zwei Emails bekommen, es wurde auf der Webseite und sicher in sozialen Medien angekündigt und man hatte genug Zeit den Account umzuziehen.


----------

